# Great Earmuffs



## slickSqueegie (Oct 8, 2011)

Ive been thinking about getting a set of these. Thanks for the review.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Good review. I need to get a set of these. I bought a Bose noise cancelling headset that work great but i dedided to quit using them in my shop because of the sawdust since they cost so darn much. For $23 I would not despair if they got too dusty.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I was looking at the enormous selection on Amazon and was having a really hard time trying to sort through all of the reviews. I'll be ordering some next time I make an order to Amazon.


----------

